# Doc - Nelle Tue Mani, 2a stagione: dal 13 gennaio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ritorna un grande successo della serialità italiana (al punto da andare in onda anche in altri paesi come Francia e Spagna) degli ultimi anni: *Doc - Nelle Tue Mani*, prodotto da Lux Vide ed ispirato ai romanzi del medico Pierdante Piccioni, impersonato nella fiction da *Luca Argentero* che torna a vestire i panni del dottor Andrea Fanti, il quale continua la sua corsa per tornare ad essere un primario dell'Ambrosiano di Milano dopo la perdita di memoria.

Al fianco di Argentero, tornano anche Matilde Gioli nei panni della dott.ssa Giulia Giordano ed altri attori del cast come Gianmarco Saurino, Pierpaolo Spollon, Sara Lazzaro e Simona Tabasco. 

La seconda stagione di Doc parte *giovedì 13 gennaio*, in prima serata, su *Rai 1*.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

*Argentero a Domenica in: "Doc 2 sarà ambientato durante il covid".*


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

vediamo senza lockdown se faranno sempre boom di ascolti
il covid c'è ancora per loro fortuna


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vediamo senza lockdown se faranno sempre boom di ascolti
> il covid c'è ancora per loro fortuna


Fiction che ha avuto la fortuna di andare in onda nel periodo azzeccato. Mi ricordo che prima del covid, c'era chi dubitava del potenziale di questa serie perché i medical drama italiani hanno quasi sempre fallito. 

Comunque la fiction Rai ormai è diventato un genere che ha fidelizzato, ogni cosa che va in onda la vedono in massa con la Lux è diventata una potenza e fa record con questa fiction ed i cavalli di battaglia Don Matteo e Che Dio Ci Aiuti. Perciò, il boom è scontato. Sicuro supererà il 25% di share ed i 6 milioni, c'è da dire che c'è anche Milan-Genoa in contemporanea su Canale 5 e quindi può partire meno forte per poi crescere nelle successive.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritorna un grande successo della serialità italiana (al punto da andare in onda anche in altri paesi come Francia e Spagna) degli ultimi anni: *Doc - Nelle Tue Mani*, prodotto da Lux Vide ed ispirato ai romanzi del medico *Pierdante Piccioni*, impersonato nella fiction da *Luca Argentero* che torna a vestire i panni del dottor Andrea Fanti, il quale continua la sua corsa per tornare ad essere un primario dell'Ambrosiano di Milano dopo la perdita di memoria.
> 
> Al fianco di Argentero, tornano anche Matilde Gioli nei panni della dott.ssa Giulia Giordano ed altri attori del cast come Gianmarco Saurino, Pierpaolo Spollon, Sara Lazzaro e Simona Tabasco.
> 
> La seconda stagione di Doc parte *giovedì 13 gennaio*, in prima serata, su *Rai 1*.



Spero che il giorno che riacquisterà la memoria vada e stermini il babbo e la mamma. Pierdante. Boh.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

Se lo vedo, lo faccio solo per la Mazzieri.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se lo vedo, lo faccio solo per la Mazzieri.


È il reparto dove tutti i medici, maschi e femmine vorrebbero lavorare. La Gioli, la Mazzieri, la Tabasco e per le femmine ci sono Argentero, quello di colore che non so come si chiama, Spollon, Saurino. E ci credo che lo vedono  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È il reparto dove tutti i medici, maschi e femmine vorrebbero lavorare. La Gioli, la Mazzieri, la Tabasco e per le femmine ci sono Argentero, quello di colore che non so come si chiama, Spollon, Saurino. E ci credo che lo vedono  .



Si tromba di più in quel reparto che in tutta Italia. 

Doc - nelle tue mani, e non solo in quelle


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se lo vedo, lo faccio solo per la Mazzieri.



La Mazzieri è davvero tantissima roba.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Parte stasera! Io lo vedrò in differita su Raiplay, causa Milan.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

*Botto alla prima: 7 milioni e 30,4% di share. Travolta la partita Milan-Genoa su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 3.143.000 spettatori pari al 13.3% di share. Da segnalare il record di Soliti Ignoti, che ha preceduto Doc, dove ha partecipato Luca Argentero come concorrente superando i 6 milioni di spettatori con il 23,5% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto alla prima: 7 milioni e 30,4% di share. Travolta la partita Milan-Genoa su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 3.143.000 spettatori pari al 13.3% di share. Da segnalare il record di Soliti Ignoti, che ha preceduto Doc, dove ha partecipato Luca Argentero come concorrente superando i 6 milioni di spettatori con il 23,5% di share.*


Risultato pazzesco. Con la partita mi aspettavo un calo a 5-6 milioni. Se la partita ha "rubato" qualcosa, nelle prossime raggiungerà tranquillamente 8-9 milioni.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto alla prima: 7 milioni e 30,4% di share. Travolta la partita Milan-Genoa su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 3.143.000 spettatori pari al 13.3% di share.*


.


----------



## bmb (14 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto alla prima: 7 milioni e 30,4% di share. Travolta la partita Milan-Genoa su Canale 5, che ha realizzato 3.143.000 spettatori pari al 13.3% di share. Da segnalare il record di Soliti Ignoti, che ha preceduto Doc, dove ha partecipato Luca Argentero come concorrente superando i 6 milioni di spettatori con il 23,5% di share.*





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi dispiace che sia morto Lazzarini, mi stava simpatico


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

ho messo ora, questa stagione sembra tutta sul covid.
ci mancava pura la serie tv sul covid...passo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho messo ora, questa stagione sembra tutta sul covid.
> ci mancava pura la serie tv sul covid...passo


In realtà il covid è passato già lì dopo la prima puntata. Quelli che stanno facendo vedere, sono flashback.

Sulla serie, penso che sia un buon prodotto, molto sopravvalutata ovviamente visto il tema trattato ed un protagonista che definire attore è un'offesa agli attori veri. Però ripeto, non male e molto ben confezionata come la Lux ci ha abituato da un po' di anni. Musiche ottime. Poi c'è tanta gnagna  .


----------



## Hellscream (20 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra quasi poco credibile perché sono TUTTE fighe clamorose.


----------



## Andris (20 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In realtà il covid è passato già lì dopo la prima puntata. Quelli che stanno facendo vedere, sono flashback.
> 
> Sulla serie, penso che sia un buon prodotto, molto sopravvalutata ovviamente visto il tema trattato ed un protagonista che definire attore è un'offesa agli attori veri. Però ripeto, non male e molto ben confezionata come la Lux ci ha abituato da un po' di anni. Musiche ottime. Poi c'è tanta gnagna  .


l'anno scorso era molto più intrigante, non era sul covid nonostante girata e mandata in onda durante il covid
i rapporti del dottore Fanti con i colleghi ora sono diversi, anche le storie sono meno interessanti per me
ci sono tanti salti, la scorsa stagione era tutto continuo e lineare


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso era più intrigante, non era sul covid nonostante girata e mandata in onda durante il covid


Ha il problema delle fiction Lux, ci sono molte puntate che non dicono nulla e far solo da riempitivo. Perché il loro obiettivo è fare assolutamente una decina di puntate per guadagnarci. Terence Hill è andato via da Don Matteo per questo, ha proposto alla Lux di fare due puntate a stagione, come Montalbano, ma hanno rifiutato per motivi remunerativi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2022)

E al cast di gnocche si aggiunge la Buscemi  . Onnipresente nelle fiction Lux, perchè sta con il produttore Jan Michelini che lavora in quella casa produttrice.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2022)

*Ancora boom di ascolti: seconda puntata a 6.709.000 spettatori e 30.60% di share. Travolta Roma-Lecce su Canale 5, ferma al 10.86% e 2.651.000 spettatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2022)

Stasera ultima puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2022)

*Finale al botto! 6.526.000 spettatori con il 30.6% di share.*


----------

